# Experience with the Mirge radio



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Mirge radio - most specifically with the FM modulator? I am holding on for dear life to my 4 year old Sirius Sporster with the powerful FM modulator that gets Sirius at 87.7 on all my terrestrial radios in the house. 

I would imagine that the modulator on the new radio is woefully underpowered. Is that indeed the case?


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone even have any experience with the Mirge at all? I'm getting one because I thought I could use it with all my sportster 5 accessories, now I'm worried that isn't the case. Is there a special antenna for it?
Joe


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

joebbaseball said:


> Does anyone even have any experience with the Mirge at all? I'm getting one because I thought I could use it with all my sportster 5 accessories, now I'm worried that isn't the case. Is there a special antenna for it?
> Joe


I would love an answer to this also.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i just ordered the mirge yesterday. i will be able answer all your questions once i get it.i have three delphi units. two skyfi 2'S one DELPHI audiovox, XPRESS RC unit,

i can't wait to recive the radio. i love my xm. i was a little disappointed when they replaced xm 10 with the roadhouse. a friend of mine was the music director for xm, and had a morning show on america 10. 

the reason for getting the new radio was for me to be able to listen to the nascar channel, it's supposed to be on xm 128 but is not.

i am installing the mirge in my 2005 ford escape hybrid. and will be using the fm transmitter, as i have the factory nav in the truck. but only use it for the mpg readout, ev motor battery pack readout. or, i would install a pioneer in that truck with a pio adaptor directly connected to the back of the radio, via the cd changer connection. to directly connect the mirge to it.
the delphj skyfi sucks. the fm transmitter is weak!. i have the radio mounted in the drink holder. and i get station override in certain spots. the radio is only about 1.5 to 2ft away. i will test the mirge before i install the sur connect. to see how the fm transmitter works first.

i have a 2000 explorer with a pioneer in it, with the pio adaptor. connected to the express rc. thats really the way to do it , if you can..

xm said it would take 5-7 days for ground shipping. it was free shipping. so i paid $229.00 after the $20.00 instant rebate for the radio, $9.95 for the sur connect , and they grabbed me for for tax $12.00 total. $251.00.:hurah: 

i'll keep you informed once i get it, should be here no later than next monday.. xm's shipping is usually quick. i'll see..


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> I would love an answer to this also.


I finally got the Mirge in the mail last Friday. It took 8 days to get it! Anyway, it just gets worse for me. The Mirge did not work in any of my Sirius equipment! None of it. Two car kits, boombox, and home kit. Then the worst of it was xm didn't let me mail it back. Finally after talking with 3 csr's for about two hours one finally said we could take the radio back if you bought another one of our radios. Since I was in the process of selling off my Sirius equipment and was in the market for xm radios i accepted their offer, even though it was bs. I could have got that radio at a much cheaper rate, but like i said, I had to go through xm and set up an account. Been a long week to say the least. The best part was they said i couldnt return the radio because it was a promotion for xm subscribers. I'm wasn't even a subscriber! Not to mention the whole process started with Sirius saying they couldn't sell the radio and I have to order through XM. Then XM says they can sell the radio, but they don't sell the plan that includes both services and that I had to sign up for Sirius to do that!
Just crazy.
Joe


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

As much as I would love to be able to get the MLB games I think I will just sit tight. Too many unanswered questions right now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i will keep and use the radio. the thing i'm disapointed in is i have a xm account and i have to sign up with sirus. i have three radio's with xm. i will be deactivating one to activate the mirgeso i will have to have two accounts. to keep t5he other radios active. 

but what i want to know is, do i have to pay for 6 months to a year up front. or can i pay buy the month. my xm acct charges me every three months to my card.

if you xm and have a delphi express rc or the audiovox express r this radio will work with the home kit and the boom box. the antenna looks like the express rc in my explorer with express rc. but i think inside the antenna may have to different terestial recievers to work with either sats. but the remopte is the same as my express rc.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

here is a link to the frenquently asked questions about the mirge
http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...us/CachedPage&c=FlexContent&cid=1234458268890


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Any chance they are going to come out with a version of this as a Pioneer add-on tuner for car stereo's? I have the AVIC F90-BT and currently have the XM tuner. It would be nice if I can get a replacement tuner installed and be done. Anyone know anything?


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

not sure, i think in time you see them offer one radio/tuner for all their programing. i would think they will offer a tuner for the pioneer for both sat's.

just have to wait and see.


----------



## Anthony1967 (May 11, 2009)

No Sirius cradles or sound systems will work with the Mirge. All XM stuff will work since the radio was made by Audiovox. The XM or Sirius Antennas will work for the Mirge, but to receive the Sirius signal in most locations you need to have the antenna outside the house. The Sirius satellites are in a higher orbit and are constantly moving and the XM satellites are stationary and in my case I get a full signal on XM with the antenna in my sock drawer and with the Delphi Sound dock just the internal antenna inside the case provides me with a full signal too. I hope this helps. Tony


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

$159.99 now.


----------

